# I really don't know what to do!



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy is now almost 17 weeks. She came home at 9 weeks, and after 2 nights in her crate was clean and dry, with about 3 exceptions when she did a wee on the puppy pad. I decided on Sunday to leave her out the crate at night, so she could snuggle up with Phoebe, my older cocker. The first few mornings she had done a wee on the rug when I came down, I tried getting up earlier and had success one morning, but the past 2 mornings she has done a poo overnight (it was cold when picked up). Izzy has not cried at all, and ignored the puppy pad I put by the door. Daytime toilet training has been much better over the last week, Izzy now sits at the door to go out.
I know she can hold it, I don't know how to teach her to wait until she's let out. Should I put her back in the crate? I really wanted to let her sleep with Phoebe, have I rushed it? I'm worried that she'll howl if I shut her in again. She has never opted to use her crate unless I put her in, she doesn't seem to need her own space in that way, she likes to be with Phoebe, or me.
I need your opinions on what you think I should do now


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It may be that she just has too much space at night now and so can happily poo without worrying about laying in it or having to shout to get someone up to let her out. I would put her back in her crate for a while may be just a week and if she is then clean try her out again. She will get there just take a step back for a little while. Toilet training is something you have to do at their pace and it sounds like she is just not quite ready to have so much freedom at night. Good luck Ali x
P.S you could try shutting them both in the kitchen if that is possible? Smaller space?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Karen, I could section off a bit of the hall actually, that way she could be with Phoebe, but be in an enclosed space  I should have thought of that!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Definately put her back in her crate at night. Sleeping with Pheobe will be quite a few months away yet. Yes you may have rushed it but if training goes wrong always take a few steps back and resume training. No big deal she'll get there eventually.  J xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Julia


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't add as good advice already given but it is nice to here that she loves her big sis x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont worry Ali ... maybe put her back in her crate but right next to Pheobe... leave it a few more months then try again.. each dog is different she may not be ready just yet


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ditto all of the above! We take our dogs out on the verge last thing at night and then take Rufus and Basil into the kitchen (Zoe Greyhound sleeps in the understairs cupboard! - with the door off I might add!). Basil always jumps next to Rufus and curls up immediately and looks up at me as if to say 'I'll be good mum, honest! Please please please?' I do have to drag him into his crate it has to be said but I don't trust him yet. All in good time. It may even be at a year old that I let them sleep together ..... we'll see. I'll probably give in sooner but only when he's 100% toilet trained. He needs to learn that the whole house is his extended 'no soiling or wetting' area and he certainly isn't anywhere near that yet.

She'll get there Ali. Give her a little more time. 

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Posted earlier to Wellerfeller - got confused with Karens - about greyhound, I thought it was her who had one, as she had posted a pic of a brindle one. I need a Karen spreadsheet


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Wellerfeller Karen has been involved with Greyhounds too ...... just read on JoJo's thread regarding Picnic's colouring so comment still stands! ....must be something about the name Karen ...

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Posted earlier to Wellerfeller - got confused with Karens - about greyhound, I thought it was her who had one, as she had posted a pic of a brindle one. I need a Karen spreadsheet


Ha ha I did think this but I will now try to post a pic of my old greyhound, you will see these two Karens have very similar interests!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Gosh, handsome boy. (Making an assumption here that its a boy!??) Similar colour to Zoe too! Beautiful docile dogs. Love them. Funny thing is they are the other end of the spectrum looks wise to Cockapoos!










Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes a boy, Bobby. He was lovely, had no vices what so ever except for farting!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Karens, oh my brain is so befuddled, cold, hormones


----------

